# Deal of Day - Red Sea Co2 system 46% off



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

It isn't really on sale. Price is very very very expensive compared to other websites.
Remember to try and comparison shop online. Hopefully you didn't make the plunge!

I see $139.99 shipped from Aquariumguys.com
http://www.aquariumguys.com/co2-system-500.html?gdftrk=gdfV2226_a_7c1209_a_7c7276_a_7c207449

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&q=red+sea+c02+pro+system&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=4275520754567482005&sa=X&ei=LxV2T8-SOePL0QG-2r20DQ&ved=0CDkQ8wIwAQ

Save your money!


----------



## So_Fishy (Jan 16, 2012)

Nooo, I didn't. I was just browsing the site and saw it was on sale as the "deal of the day" and it looked like it was marked down a lot. Guess it wasn't that much cheaper after all.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Always research everything before making a purchase, especially regarding something that is expensive! :^)

-G


----------

